# Island Quest Canvas



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Got a cushion to replace? Complete upholstery and canvas work done to your boat/patio?

it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. zippers changed or new work estimated, looking for work fore December.



Complete Canvas restoration, enclosures, Upholstered cushion replacement & repair, t-tops, Bimini's,boat/mooring covers

and Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.

Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.



Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. 

Be sure to visit our website.

Thank you all all of the Pensacola Fishing Forum Members for a Great year.





Ask for Pat or Cindy

Island Quest Canvas



850-723-2144

www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------

